

Carrier IQ Technical Response - Understanding Carrier IQ Technology [pdf] - dpeck
http://carrieriq.com/company/PR.20111212.pdf

======
zeeed
tl;dr: there's an SMS-activated backdoor and they do in fact collect URLs.
They blame Trevor Eckhart's observations on the handset manufacturer who
allegedly shipped debug code. They deny logging keystrokes or text messages.
No explanation why they are hiding the app.

------
zero_intp
Relevant text:

For example, let’s look at a situation where a consumer makes a call to the
Network Operator’s customer service center. In order to respond, the customer
service center needs the device data so the Carrier IQ software automatically
passes the hardware serial number and the subscriber serial number (e.g.
IMEI/IMSI) to the Network Operator who can then match to their customer
records. Carrier IQ provides the Network Operator with a summary of the user’s
experience which can include network performance, battery life, ability and
speed to access a website (also known as “throughput”), and the usage,
performance and stability of an application.

Σ: unique IDs transmitted with urls

